

Carter Catastrophe : Calculating the Probability of Doomsday - kqr2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_argument

======
slackenerny
Peter Coles has been applying Bayesian statistics to cosmology for at least
fifteen years. In the following blog note he explains how Bayesian probability
really is only a tradeoff by using Doomsday Argument as a pedagogical exapmle.

<http://telescoper.wordpress.com/category/bad-statistics/>

------
kqr2
This is actually used as a plot device in Stephen Baxter's science fiction
novel: Manifold Time

<http://www.amazon.com/Manifold-Time-Stephen-Baxter> /dp/034543076X

